# Forum rules are sucky lol



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

i found the forum rules on picking on other members and you be banned but these dont seem to apply do they???


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Care to be more specific please?


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

.The flame room will NOT tolerate personal attacks against any individual on this forum. This is out of respect of the fact that everyone is different, and just because they have an opinion, it does not warrant them being libeled / slandered. This is a legal issue, and as such we do NOT want to have to experience any court proceedings in any form. At the end of the day it will be down to the forum, not the individual, if it does go that far.

.Any incitment towards racial hatred or predudice is a serious offence, not only in the eyes of this forum, or the people who browse it, but also in a Court of Law. The owners of this Forum can be soley held responsible for comments made on any of the boards on this site, and will not risk being exposed to this. Failure to abide by this WILL result in you being banned from this forum either for a period or permanently. You have been warned.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

The above statement is "NOT" true what so ever.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Any links to where these rules are being infringed?


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE

Your own site


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ah, so your saying the rules are incorrect, not that anyone is breaking them? OP was a little misleading


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

And who said I was referring to that specific post?...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Care to be more specific please?


Come on boost22, the moderator asked for something specific, not saying you are wrong (suspect you are right ) but what examples in what posts have prompted your topic?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

boost22 said:


> i found the forum rules on picking on other members and you be banned but these dont seem to apply do they???


The rules you quoted say you can be banned for racial hatred or prejudice, not for 'picking on someone'.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

boost22 said:


> And who said I was referring to that specific post?...


The wording of your post lead me to believe you we're unhappy that the rules weren't being applied not that the rule was wrong!!


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > i found the forum rules on picking on other members and you be banned but these dont seem to apply do they???
> ...


Maybe you cant read but

.will NOT tolerate personal attacks against any individual on this forum
.Failure to abide by this WILL result in you being banned from this forum either for a period or permanently. You have been warned

.

i rest my case...


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > And who said I was referring to that specific post?...
> ...


"they have not been applied in certain cases". beg your pardon Ikon66


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Obviously we don't always spot infringements of the rules and hope that these would be drawn to our attention by pm


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Care to be more specific please?
> ...


if I could find them I would show them but I'm TT forum illiterate


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Obviously we don't always spot infringements of the rules and hope that these would be drawn to our attention by pm


Not even when the moderators have been pm'd right?...

Hence why forum rules are Sucky!...


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Bullies should NOTbe allowed to use the forum!...

I been reading so much on here as I'm an avid reader and TT enthusiast and read some real appalling stuff!...


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm really at a loss here to be honest :? And your post in mk1 forum has been deleted as its not mk1 related, if we're sticking to the rules :wink:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

My post on the mk1 forum is to alert people who use the site what they are missing out on and the reality of it!.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

boost22 said:


> My post on the mk1 forum is to alert people who use the site what they are missing out on and the reality of it!.


So you're assuming members only read the mk1 forum?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

boost22 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...


I can read, which is why I can see that there are two separate rules, one of which simply says personal attacks won't be tolerated and another which discusses racial abuse. Cutting out chunks of text to make them seem like part of the same rule doesn't really change anything.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Not what I have done but just copied and pasted them for your ease of reading 

Also you can see where the sentence starts like bullet points spandex


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > My post on the mk1 forum is to alert people who use the site what they are missing out on and the reality of it!.
> ...


I want to get my views across Ikon66 no offence


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

That's fine but please stick to the rules


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> That's fine but please stick to the rules


 Hehe 

But how many actually abide by the TT forum rulings ???


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

boost22 said:


> Not what I have done but just copied and pasted them for your ease of reading


They were easier to read when they were complete.

It seems clear the immediate banning is related to racial abuse only. No one has ever received an immediate ban simply for being rude to someone else and that's a good thing. Normal (non-racial) abuse should be dealt with by the moderator in a way thats proportionate to the level and context of the abuse - which is pretty much what they do.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

boost22 said:


> I want to get my views across...


Well, with this thread certainly, you have failed miserably.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nem said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get my views across...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...


You really think so?... Patience...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You see, what I think is that you might actually have had possibly one or two previous usernames and had problems on here and have now come back under yet another username with an axe to grind.

But then that's just me.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Political correctness gone wrong mate 
End of the day it's an Internet forum if you don't like it go do one..


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

mmm, smells like good old Muxley


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

boost22 said:


> Bullies should NOTbe allowed to use the forum!...
> 
> I been reading so much on here as I'm an avid reader and TT enthusiast and read some real appalling stuff!...


If you can be bullied over internet ,you really need psychiatrist help before it to late :!:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get my views across...
> ...


Made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Rules are rules and in place on a forum for a good reason and are not there for people to criticize irrelevant of when who what how or why 
Nothing has gone wrong apart from the rules are sucky as they are not used when things go wrong...
I'm on a forum to get friendly help and advise so why should I have to do one is it your site or are there rules on speaking out the truth :-|



kazinak said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullies should NOTbe allowed to use the forum!...
> ...


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

off out to play with the other kids now


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

boost22 said:


> off out to play with the other kids now


make sure they are 18 or you will be labeled as a pedo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

boost22 said:


> off out to play with the other kids now


Could you please post some links to us where you haven't posted with useless, retarded and frankly picky topics? 
Because i am truly bored of reading your threads, and yes you will say "well don't" not to worry i won't.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Nem said:


> You see, what I think is that you might actually have had possibly one or two previous usernames and had problems on here and have now come back under yet another username with an axe to grind.
> 
> But then* that's just me*.


 Possibly not. :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I think the op may have a point, this forum is Very cliquey ( not always a bad thing but some newbies don't take sarcastic abuse off the mark as banter )

I get that most of the long term members are bound to be good mates and share a laugh at each others expense, but some newbies might not take it as inviting.. Particularly when they raise a topic and are gunned down within 24 hours :?

I'm a totall f*nny on car forums, but I won't speak my usual abuse towards people I have yet to know etc... I find the 'open to all' attitude pretty questionable, infant there's more than a few arrogant posters that are rude/off putting where it ain't appropriate.. Again, I'm all for a good laugh! But not everyone can come on here with a thick skin without settling in first :roll:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

kazinak said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > off out to play with the other kids now
> ...


^ that, is unquestionably just a banter :lol:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

kazinak said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > off out to play with the other kids now
> ...


hehe thanks kazinak i'll keep that in mind for next time although im only 22 well actaully almost 23 ;-)


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

zslover said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > off out to play with the other kids now
> ...


sorry matey you've been here as long as me and i havent have any complaints about my threads as they are not offensive rude or insulting in any way and simply ask about that specific subject be it turbo charger or brakes so god knows whos threads your reading lol

oh and you can read whatever you like as this is a forum for all 

cheers


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> I think the op may have a point, this forum is Very cliquey ( not always a bad thing but some newbies don't take sarcastic abuse off the mark as banter )
> 
> I get that most of the long term members are bound to be good mates and share a laugh at each others expense, but some newbies might not take it as inviting.. Particularly when they raise a topic and are gunned down within 24 hours :?
> 
> I'm a totall f*nny on car forums, but I won't speak my usual abuse towards people I have yet to know etc... I find the 'open to all' attitude pretty questionable, infant there's more than a few arrogant posters that are rude/off putting where it ain't appropriate.. Again, I'm all for a good laugh! But not everyone can come on here with a thick skin without settling in first :roll:


youve hit the nail on the head matey  
im new here and have seen a lot of people get slaughtered for asking simple questions as were too thick and dont know about the audi tt like most of the users on here but slatting someone for not knowing isnt a good thing as we then know who the W****** are... :-$

no offence peeps but its true...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

boost22 said:


> youve hit the nail on the head matey
> im new here and have seen a lot of people get slaughtered for asking simple questions as were too thick and dont know about the audi tt like most of the users on here but slatting someone for not knowing isnt a good thing as we then know who the W****** are... :-$
> 
> no offence peeps but its true...


My grandfather has just texted me.

"Spelling, grammar, punctuation, WTF !"

No idea what he's going on about but I have told him off for using bad language.

To the OP I would suggest he checks out the "friend" or "foe" option it works very well


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Nem said:


> You see, what I think is that you might actually have had possibly one or two previous usernames and had problems on here and have now come back under yet another username with an axe to grind.
> 
> But then that's just me.


Not just you. I remember good old Mux/Wireless use to end his useless sentences like this '!...' all the time, same like this yet another personality


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Are you playing detective then :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Are you playing detective then :wink:


No f**k it, not again, they can do all that IP business if they want to  Women notice everything, if it wasn't upto my eyes Neil and the Orange one would had never spotted that 'double exaust' thingy on the car that won the car of the day prize on the N vs. S RR day 
Right James? :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love to you and your loved ones.

How's the little black dress....... :-*


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > youve hit the nail on the head matey
> ...


your grandfather has a tt thats sick he must love the need for speed hehe  
spelling and grammer f** were not at school lol 
friend and foe... I know what they mean if that helps  
im not here to argue with anyone as all i wanted to do was make a point that its rude to put people down thats all but seems like certain members have taken offence to the post...


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> Love to you and your loved ones.
> 
> How's the little black dress....... :-*


is you tt really that low matey?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

jamman said:


> Love to you and your loved ones.
> 
> How's the little black dress....... :-*


It's very well, thank you, Sir :-* :-*


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

redsilverblue said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Are you playing detective then :wink:
> ...


Ooo I like it when you get narky


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm all excited......

Matt ask your lady if she fancies facetime (again) :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Haha do you ?  What else do you like? :roll:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

oi kindly move off this thread and have your saucy banter else where thanks lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> I'm all excited......
> 
> Matt ask your lady if she fancies facetime (again) :wink:


Lol ya cheeky monkey


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

redsilverblue said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo I like it when you get narky
> ...


Wouldn't you like to know lol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Matt B said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Haha do you ?  What else do you like? :roll:
> ...


Knowing that you're a 'middle aged man', you probably wouldn't need to tell me, I could guess :lol: Such a shame we're not in the flame room  

muxleys thread just got ruined ... Aww


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

redsilverblue said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > redsilverblue said:
> ...


Middle aged man - I resemble that remark


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

omg!!! just realised that theres a face in the wing mirror 
is that your girl friend matey?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

boost22 said:


> omg!!! just realised that theres a face in the wing mirror
> is that your girl friend matey?


RSB is a girl :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

boost22 said:


> omg!!! just realised that theres a face in the wing mirror
> is that your girl friend matey?


Lololololololol


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > omg!!! just realised that theres a face in the wing mirror
> ...


oh lol sorry RSB you look aright lol and has a really nice looking tt


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

And prize for the most useless thread goes toooooo ( drum roll)


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

boost22 said:


> zslover said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...


I haven't seen any picky or useless topics, car forums are about banter and assisting each other mate, Christ some folk on here need to mellow out a little :lol:

I'm also 22 btw  maybe us young'ins are just disliked on here for our random pointless banter.. But I've said it before and I've said it again, if I want a hardcore conversation/online discussion il have that at work. I come on forums for a laugh not to watch my punctuation :lol:

Oh and everything i type is on an iPhone as its the only device I use for forums, if anyone implies I'm daft for my shady grammar and lazy text-lingo, they can fire in because I don't really care :lol:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

good thing about being young is we have a lives ahead of us but these old timers dont half get the hump :lol: 
others are so quick to jump on the band wagon and type a load of kack without knowing what they're moaning about in the first place and throwing accusations at others without even knowing them and as for my boring threads about tie bars brakes not bleeding inlet manifold gaskets bigger inter coolers injector upgrades needing a new turbo and so forth they must be boring as they are silly questions and we dont need to know about them or get help when needed. :lol:

as for my lack of "Spelling, grammar, punctuation, i also use my iphone as im not always at the laptop and its quicker for me to just login but people on here think were at school and have to use the correct Spelling grammar punctuation marks because their granddad doea not approve is beyond me  
forums are meant to be about helping yes but this one seems like its more for trolling as mentioned by another member on here not too long ago lol

i will can and will put one . or as many .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. as i want so what

happy trolling :wink:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

boost22 said:


> good thing about being young is we have a lives ahead of us but these old timers dont half get the hump :lol:
> others are so quick to jump on the band wagon and type a load of kack without knowing what they're moaning about in the first place and throwing accusations at others without even knowing them and as for my boring threads about tie bars brakes not bleeding inlet manifold gaskets bigger inter coolers injector upgrades needing a new turbo and so forth they must be boring as they are silly questions and we dont need to know about them or get help when needed. :lol:
> 
> as for my lack of "Spelling, grammar, punctuation, i also use my iphone as im not always at the laptop and its quicker for me to just login but people on here think were at school and have to use the correct Spelling grammar punctuation marks because their granddad doea not approve is beyond me
> ...


one of the first people i've seen on here who's on my wave length :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

muz1990 said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > good thing about being young is we have a lives ahead of us but these old timers dont half get the hump :lol:
> ...


Jesus Christ, there's two of you. :?


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > good thing about being young is we have a lives ahead of us but these old timers dont half get the hump :lol:
> ...


   

told you sucky and all you have to do is look at the message above THIS post :roll: :wink:

pps chairman :lol: :lol: :lol: matey you needd a new job :wink:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Nem - forums are supposed to be a source for information, and a banter.. thats about it really isn't it? many of them are full of mad fan-boys and cliquey b*stards who dislike all who differ in opinion which is plain bloody stupid imo :lol:

I just enjoy a good laugh, and talk about cars.. I don't offend anyone and neither does Boost22, yet theres been various snidey comments aimed at the younger members ive seen lately, arn't forums for Everyone for a start.. and secondly.. why would one person deminish another, or call them stupid for being more casual on a bloody car forum :lol: makes no sense to me personally


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, that post makes sense and I agree.

This thread as a whole tho really seemed to have no real point, with no valid examples of problems or any real substance at all which is why it's not been taken entirely seriously.

If there are problems then report it, the moderators can then take it up, but just starting off saying the rules are sucky isn't going to help.

But with all forums, and the internet in general, it's full of everyone just sat behind a keyboard.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Nem - forums are supposed to be a source for information, and a banter.. thats about it really isn't it? many of them are full of mad fan-boys and cliquey b*stards who dislike all who differ in opinion which is plain bloody stupid imo :lol:
> 
> I just enjoy a good laugh, and talk about cars.. I don't offend anyone and neither does Boost22, yet theres been various snidey comments aimed at the younger members ive seen lately, arn't forums for Everyone for a start.. and secondly.. why would one person deminish another, or call them stupid for being more casual on a bloody car forum :lol: makes no sense to me personally


here here muz1990 we're all here for help advice and a laugh and joke but seriously some people take things a little over the top when making these snidey comments as you've noticed lol but remember I'm the one who has boring threads :lol: 
i think these key board warriors  i mean old timers  or was it grand daddies feel better when putting people down all the time as they must have had a tuff time growing up with school, friends who teased them if they had any and so forth :lol: :lol: 
yes car froum talk about TT's and take the p*** here and there without causing offence hehehe  
some like to [smiley=argue.gif] and see if they are more knowledgable than the other just to make them feel stupid


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Nem said:


> Right, that post makes sense and I agree.
> 
> This thread as a whole tho really seemed to have no real point, with no valid examples of problems or any real substance at all which is why it's not been taken entirely seriously.
> 
> ...


i agree fully

@ boost22, most of my mates are 40+! so don't be dissin on the old folks too much :lol:

i find the hypocritiall posters a little more annoying than anything, regardless of age.. If us young'ins were that stupid, why would we be running around in mk2 TT-RS' at such a young age lol! having a banter on a forum is just that.. having a banter. I wouldn't go to work and email clients when i was pished out my rocket, but i'd come on the TTOC no problem! :lol: Doesn't make me daft.. as far as im aware anyway haha

I've no beef with anyone on here though so far, found it pretty helpfull.. quite a cliquey place but then again so are all forums and theres nothing wrong with that. I hope to attend some meets and have a good laugh with other members, assuming your not a totall Kn0b im pretty sure we will all get along just fine


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

boost22 said:


> Bullies should NOTbe allowed to use the forum!...
> 
> I been reading so much on here as I'm an avid reader and TT enthusiast and read some real appalling stuff!...


That made me chuckle. I've been on this forum since it's inception & d1ckheads come & go. Opinions are like @rseholes, everyone's got one. I can't say i've ever witnessed bullying & the very worst i've seen has been sensible &/or more mature members pointing out a troll or hurding o kn0bend off the Forum which i feel is often warranted.

If you don't like what you read then stop reading it as at some point common sense must take over. I agree that bullying is a horrific scenario but getting bullied on the Internet in an Adult car forum is a little far fetched.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Like Paul, I've been on here since the start.

As with all forums, they go through good times and bad - and this forum has had its fair share of both. However, in all that time I've not witnessed any real bullying as such, but long-term forum members (on all forums, not just here) do get frustrated with endless twaddle.

I no longer have a TT (haven't done in over 6 years) but I still visit here because I like the banter. It's also one of the better places to go for general information. When you've tried a few other forums, you'll soon see that this is busier and better than most. Less cliquey and certainly more welcoming to those people that add something to the forum.

As for the spelling and punctuation, to a certain extent I agree that it's not the be-all and end-all (and I make my living from writing). There are plenty of people far more intelligent than me that wouldn't know the difference between a split infinitive and an oxymoron. Where it does become an issue however, is when your grammar and sentence construction is so bad that you fail to get your point across. And perhaps that's where you're letting yourself down.

In seven pages of this thread, I've have yet to see what your point is.

Are you saying that the forum rules are just bad per se, or are you referring to specific incidents? If it's the latter, then you should provide the moderators with examples of where you feel the rules have been breached and they will use their judgement to see if they agree.

Plenty of people have been banned from this site for their idiotic remarks, so the rules do get enforced. But you can't expect the moderators to see every thread - or even every post on every thread - the onus is one you to point them out.

Otherwise it's like complaining to your friends that you've been mugged and the police haven't done anything without actually reporting it to the police.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't normally get involved in this type of discussion but I must confess I was pretty horrified reading through a post that was fortunately deleted ( I believe) yesterday. A new member was viciously attacked (IMO) for no real reason other than a choice of wheel colour and possibly posting in the wrong area of the forum.

I've only been around here for a few weeks and like all forums, there are 'characters'. It's not difficult to work out who likes to press people buttons and again like all forums there are a some who believe to the point of bullying that their own opinion is the only one worth listening too. I'm learning lots on here and it's been really useful.

I hope not to see the type of behaviour ever again on any forum I use


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If you paint your wheels pink I think you have to accept some jokes at your expense, but I think people did go too far when they just started using it as an opportunity to slag the guy and his car off. He didn't do himself any favours though, by copying and pasting a load of posts from another forum and not wanting to 'reveal' that he was going to be putting the engine in a TT. If he'd done that from the start most people would have ignored the Katie Price wheels.

Really though, it's not our job to hand-hold everyone who comes on here. If you do or say something stupid on a public forum there's a very good chance someone is going to point and laugh. There's also a good chance someone is going to call you a tit. Personally, I reckon that's just a good life lesson and it should encourage people to stop doing and saying stupid things.

Frankly, if you're old enough to buy a TT, you're probably old enough to string a sentence together (that other people can actually understand without re-reading it 6 times) and old enough not to make a bell end of yourself every time you open your mouth. And it's not like I'm setting the bar especially high with those requirements.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

You are probably right about expecting a certain level of competence however if you look round there are much varying levels of both technical capability and common sense. What I would say to be fair to say that some people took it way too far and just attacked the guy. Yes it wasn't the greatest introduction but that doesn't warrant the disgusting behaviour I saw from other site members here.
it was removed for a reason which I normally don't like on forums (free speech etc).....from the outside looking in, it totally discredited this forum and its members and as such I think it needed to be removed before it propagated at our expense to other similar forums.


----------



## Jamie3184 (Sep 12, 2013)

This forum seems a hell of alot better than some i have been on, cliosport for instance is very clique orientated! If you think your being bullied on here then get yourself over to that forum and post something "different" up, you'll soon find out what a real clique forum is like :lol:

Everyone isn't going to like the same thing though so i think you have to expect some amount of negative comments on anything you post up about your car. There is no need to be rude or hateful though.

Generally i only use a forum to help me with problems with a car i have, they are normaly a wealth of knowledge to help sort out any common problems. Along with finding out about any modificatons i would also like to make, although i think the majority of my modifying days are behind me now.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

uv101 said:


> it was removed for a reason which I normally don't like on forums (free speech etc)


From what I saw, it was removed because the OP asked for it to be removed.

I understand that some people are unfortunately a bit short on common sense, but I don't think it's right for everyone to tip toe around that. In fact it's probably that kind of behaviour that's allowed them to reach adulthood without sorting it out.

Lack of technical skill doesn't really generate a lot of abuse, I don't think. What really bothers people though is when someone comes on here with simple questions that they could have answered themselves by searching the forum or spending 10 minutes on Google. It's like having a small child standing next to you asking "but why??" all the time. For a while you patiently answer each query, but eventually you crack and call them a little barstuard and lock them in a cupboard for a few hours peace, but they tell their mates at school and their mates tell their parents and before you know it the Social Services are paying you a visit. Or something like that.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Spandex said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > it was removed for a reason which I normally don't like on forums (free speech etc)
> ...


Never seen that as a reason to remove something on its own.

Which ever way you dress it up, the behaviour of some forum member was appalling.

So the guy had bad taste (general opinion) and behaved in a quite "naive" way.....I know, let's kick him to death here!

Anyway, as I previously stated, I don't normally comment on these types of threads. I've said my piece so I'll return the car part of the forum.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> I understand that some people are unfortunately a bit short on common sense, but I don't think it's right for everyone to tip toe around that. In fact it's probably that kind of behaviour that's allowed them to reach adulthood without sorting it out.
> 
> Lack of technical skill doesn't really generate a lot of abuse, I don't think. What really bothers people though is when someone comes on here with simple questions that they could have answered themselves by searching the forum or spending 10 minutes on Google. It's like having a small child standing next to you asking "but why??" all the time. For a while you patiently answer each query, but eventually you crack and call them a little barstuard and lock them in a cupboard for a few hours peace, but they tell their mates at school and their mates tell their parents and before you know it the Social Services are paying you a visit. Or something like that.


   +1

In the past I have searched the forum and found the answer for a number of posters on this forum but I now find it tedious and have started to ignore the post's which ask questions that have been answered numerous times in the past. It does not demand a great degree of intelligence to search the forum or use Google before posting a question on for example replacing number plate bulbs with LEDs.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If you don't like people's post style put them on your "Foe" list and you will
never see their posts again don't come on here crying about it.

Get a grip, get a life and get out more its just a forum nothing more nothing less.

Is it really that important. :lol:

Some people. :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have no complaints about the forum. People post. It's a forum. If there was hardly ever anything to read I'd leave, but I consistently find things to read and find interesting. Even the bad posts. 8)


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Right, that post makes sense and I agree.
> ...


Don't worry matey I won't say older people are grumpy :wink:

I also have no beef with anyone but as mentioned in my post by another member is that people shouldn't be too harsh to others although pink wheels hmm I wouldn't :? But each to their own 

No it doesn't make you daft but you just can't spell and neither can I :lol: :wink:



uv101 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > uv101 said:
> ...


That's exactly what I'm talking about :-/ why should people stoop so low and dig the guys grave for him. 
But I guess that's how people get their kicks out of this site and spend half their lives on here maybe they have had bad experiences and been bullied in life so nothing else to look forward to but make fun out of others lol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Nem said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...


:lol: very true


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Well.. I wouldn't have worded it the same way ( or as biast towards older members ) but he has got a valid point.. On my BMW forum some of the most enjoyed posts by all were..

'The gap thread' ( Facebook Perv's will know this one  )

'The M badge w4nker thread' < BMW forum.. T0ssers with 316d SE BMW's badges up to the eye balls incorrectly

'Post a picture of yourself' < was a great laugh taking the p1ss

Obviously these were some of the non car related ones, but they were all a good banter had by people ages 17-70 ( literally! )

Anyone who was condescending, or exceptionally biast, soon ended up ignored.. It was those rather than the people who had a bit of a silly chuckle on occasion who were seen as the outcasts :lol:

Despite that, many of us who were all sh1ts and giggles were often the most in the know about various car topics, and helped many members.. I've personally put 5-10 people up at my house when they have been passing by, or going through a hard time as I made and consider many of them friends.. The person who started the thread 'chav car of the day' and posted videos of himself drifting around tesco car park, also happens to be a very successful director of a large architectural firm. FAR from stupid as some of you would make out judging by the judgemental responses I've seen so far.

Again, judging a book by its cover is not a nice or wise thing to do, rather than exposing many of us as immature, all you're actually doing is revealing your condescending and closed minded views on an individual based on 10 or 20 posts on a car forum.

There's no need for judgement, especially when you don't actually know the people you are judging


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

I didn't mean anything by old timers as i have lovely elderly neighbours  so please excuse me if I've offended anyone by my previous statements.

Very well said once again matey we need more of us on here who actually know how to converse without the silly spasticated comments that some come up with, without really knowing someone and judging by those comments says a lot about some.

We're here to learn and have a laff and crack a few cheeky ones here and there no harm intended but as you can see what we're up against lol

all you're actually doing is revealing your condescending and closed minded views on an individual based on 10 or 20 posts on a car forum. well said once again thumbs up to you muz1990


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Just out of interest, are you two a couple yet, or just dating?


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Muz1990

I think a hint of our posts strikes a few nerves :lol:

Poor ole spandy :-(


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Just out of interest, are you two a couple yet, or just dating?


[email protected] buddies ???


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest, are you two a couple yet, or just dating?
> ...


Or the same person


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Hmm they be trolling round the site tripping on endo sipping on gin and juice :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

boost22 said:


> Muz1990
> 
> I think a hint of our posts strikes a few nerves :lol:
> 
> Poor ole spandy :-(


Can you maybe have these little chats over PM? Unless you think anyone else is particularly interested in your budding romance...


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > Muz1990
> ...


What have I said to offend you?

And I take gay jokes in good jest, I drive a bloody white Audi tt ffs. But all I've said it some members take things to seriously and that judging people is wrong. Especially grammar and punctuation on a car forum

Chillax a little. Or do you get satisfaction from ripping on the two young lads who are immature fannies? Yes, going on my reputation in and out of work, the fact that I'm incredibly well known to everyone I've physically met as a helpfull and nice fella on and off the Internet to all shapes and sizes of people, and I don't judge anybody/take the pee out of anyone without having a valid reason... Sure, batter in lads.

Oh, and I clearly have that little a life I'd have two accounts on one car forum just to be cocky, it's not asif there's a picture of me, or my car.. Or my home town on this forum alone?

I'm done with this pathetic excuse of an argument, as always, if you fancy taking the p1ss out of me fair play, but message me and il send you my home address and we can address out differences and conclude a resolution. Because I don't agree with ripping on doodah on the Internet. I'd call someone a doodah to their face.

Lots of love and man hugs










Muz.

Now lets all shut up, and grow up.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...


That's how some of these little girls are Muz, childish and immature and we're not the fannies mate, they are for insulting people they don't know and judging which is what I can see. 
That's the trouble when you get a bunch of them in one room :lol: who had the smallest brain :wink: 
I'm guessing all of the above who criticize and torment the less knowledgable with their Fanny attacks :lol: 
Sorry you've had to read and endure the likes of these trolls on the forum buddy but that's what they are simply trolls.

Good night god bless


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Fanny attacks?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Fanny attacks?


Fanny attacks? What the hell is that? :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

boost22 said:


> I'm guessing all of the above who criticize and torment the less knowledgable with their Fanny attacks :lol


Ask your buddy...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing all of the above who criticize and torment the less knowledgable with their Fanny attacks :lol
> ...


Spandy stop playing with muxley....you will go blind lol


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Fanny attacks?


Not to be confused with...


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...


Wondered why you called yourself spandex :lol: 
Don't forget the lube or you may wear it out :wink: :lol:



spearhunter#2 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Fanny attacks?
> ...


That's exactly what you guys are thanks for the help in describing yourselves, I'm impressed  no really 

Best wishes


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

boost22 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Spandy stop playing with muxley....you will go blind lol
> ...


Don't worry, if I was playing with Muxley, you'd know all about it... :wink:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Spandex said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Aww no back up bud


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Muxley reincarnated ?

Must be I refuse to believe there are two people quite so dumb on this earth.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

jamman said:


> Muxley reincarnated ?
> 
> Must be I refuse to believe there are two people quite so dumb on this earth.


why are you insulting me? :x what have i said wrong to you!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Muxley is someone totally different to you, boost22 reminds me and a few others of his ameoba writing style.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it too much of a coincidence that Boost joined the day after KPrincess stopped posting?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Muxley :lol:

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> Muxley is someone totally different to you, boost22 reminds me and a few others of his ameoba writing style.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: deadly

doner meat and chips anyone or was it greggs :lol: actually maybe both


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

jamman said:


> Muxley is someone totally different to you, boost22 reminds me and a few others of his ameoba writing style.


ah sorry, Not too familiar with all the members/previous members


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Muxley is someone totally different to you, boost22 reminds me and a few others of his ameoba writing style.
> ...


Sorry for getting insulted by a bunch of keyboard warriors muz1990 tut tut :lol: :lol:

well boost isn't who you think he is jammona so f off and go play with your toys.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

muz1990 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Muxley is someone totally different to you, boost22 reminds me and a few others of his ameoba writing style.
> ...


No worries the bloke was pondlife so people keep a look out for him very dodgy "member" :wink:

Have my chief investigator checking [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Shahid ;-)


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Is it too much of a coincidence that Boost joined the day after KPrincess stopped posting?


Not again surely?! :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> Hi Hasan ;-)


 Still hasn't turned up for our date! :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Last I heard of him the plank had dropped a TT seat on his (or her) foot causing much pain, shame :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't believe this thread is still trolling on :lol:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

W7 PMC said:


> Can't believe this thread is still trolling on :lol:


Maybe those trolls should swiftly bug off and stop the trolling on it :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Nem said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...





Nem said:


> Jesus Christ,* there's two of you.* :?










 _* And the penny has dropped! :wink:*_


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Skeee said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hasan ;-)
> ...


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> Last I heard of him the plank had dropped a TT seat on his (or her) foot causing much pain, shame :wink:


Hungry :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

boost22 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

or was it Rahala Begum or Shahid Kahn of Lansdowne Rd :wink:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> or was it Rahala Begum or Shahid Kahn of Lansdowne Rd :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Skeee said:


> But it was you Muxley who started flirting and asked me for a date? :wink:


If I was you, I wouldn't be bitter that he didn't turn up


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I really don't know where this is going anymore but I'm guessing it wont end well :?


----------

